#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  В чем разница в терминах нагпа и налджорпа?

## Dondhup

В чем разница в терминах нагпа и налджорпа?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нгагпа — «мантрик», налджорпа — «йогин».

----------

Aion (20.07.2010), Доржик (21.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (20.07.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

У нагпы - нагпинские обеты.

----------


## Нико

"Нагпа" -- это практикущий буддист-мирянин, т.е. с правом жениться, но тот, кто посвятил жизнь практике. У нагпа особое отличие -- они носят красные с белым накидки, и т.п. "Нелджорпа" же может быть как монахом, так и мирянином. Это действительно практикующий йогин.

----------

Aion (20.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2010)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Вот такие накидки: http://dharma.ru/details/1200 ? Нам их прислали из Непала, мы выясняли, выясняли, кто их носит, так толком и не выяснили.

----------


## Нико

> Вот такие накидки: http://dharma.ru/details/1200 ? Нам их прислали из Непала, мы выясняли, выясняли, кто их носит, так толком и не выяснили.


Их носят как раз нагпа. В Дхарамсале стоят в районе 2000 рупий.

----------

Dondhup (06.07.2010), Liza Lyolina (06.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2010)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

А в гелуг такие тоже носят? 
2000 рупий - получается, что у нас практически столько же стоит.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Их носят как раз нагпа. В Дхарамсале стоят в районе 2000 рупий.


2000 рупий за хлопчато-бумажное полотно 1,5 метра на метр? Что-то дороговато, особенно для Индии. Они что какие-то особые должны быть?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Вообще-то, оно больше трех метров в длину. Хотя и в этом случае согласна, что недешево.

----------


## Маша_ла

А чем отличается практикующий мирянин от практикующего йогина?
Разница в тантрах, которые они практикуют?
И йогин - он, типа, бездомный, а мирянин - домашний, т.е., привязан к дому и семье, что ли?

----------


## Клим Самгин

По английски вот так пишут:

*Ngakma*
    A female Tantric practitioner. Particularly, an ordained Tantrika concentrating on mantra and practices from *Mahayoga*.
    The Tibetan spelling is sNgags ma.

*Ngakpa*
    A male Tantric practitioner. Particularly, an ordained Tantrika concentrating on mantra and practices from *Mahayoga*.
    The Tibetan spelling is sNgags pa.

*Mahayoga*
    The first of the three *inner Tantras*. It is concerned primarily with inner and outer transformation through ritual performance.



*Naljorma*
    A female Tantric practitioner. Particularly, an ordained Tantrika who concentrates on physical and energetic practices from *Anuyoga* and long-dé.
    The Tibetan spelling is rNal ’byor ma.
    The equivalent Sanskrit term is yogini.

*Naljorpa*
    A male Tantric practitioner. Particularly, an ordained Tantrika concentrating on physical and energetic practices from *Anuyoga* and long-dé.
    The Tibetan spelling is rNal ’byor pa.
    The equivalent Sanskrit term is yogi.


*Anuyoga*
    The second of the *inner Tantras*. It is concerned primarily with transformation through instantaneous self-arising and through the manipulation of the subtle body.

*inner Tantra*
    Tantrayana is divided into three outer and three inner Tantras. The outer Tantras regard enlightenment as external to oneself; the inner Tantras work with one’s own beginninglessly enlightened nature. Aro teaches the inner Tantras exclusively. The inner Tantras are *Mahayoga*, *Anuyoga*, and *Atiyoga* (also known as Dzogchen).


http://arobuddhism.org/component/opt...all/Itemid,80/

http://arobuddhism.org/component/opt...oga/Itemid,80/

http://arobuddhism.org/component/opt...oga/Itemid,80/

http://arobuddhism.org/component/opt...tra/Itemid,80/

----------

Chhyu Dorje (18.01.2011), ТобаВэй (21.08.2010)

----------


## Yukko

*Клим Самгин*, ну и источник у вас приведён (небуддийский).

В следующих трёх источниках ничего не говорится про Маха\Ану.

1) http://www.nitartha.org/dictionary_search04.html



> *rnal 'byor pa*
> yogi, yogi, practitioner, male practitioner of yoga, 'one who masters the real' [ry]





> *sngags pa* 
> a mantrika; tantrika, ngakpa, a practitioner of the Mantra community of ascetic, esoteric trainers, followers of tantra, a practitioner of the tantra. Syn yogis, tantric lay practitioner, sorcerer, exorcist, mantrin; Skt. mantrin - Ngakpa, a Mantrayana practitioner [ry]


2) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ngagpa

2) The Ngakpa Tradition: http://www.snowlionpub.com/pages/N76_1.html

----------


## Майя П

нагпа - переводится как "черный заклинатель" - у Цыбикова описаны неприятные подробности

----------


## Вангдраг

ну может быть и черным заклинателем.это от нагпы зависит.
но с тиб. переводится мантра.а мантры разные бывают

----------

Майя П (07.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

мантрой (да и не только) можно одну или все 5 видов энергий забрать. в общем надо .....

----------


## Нико

> А чем отличается практикующий мирянин от практикующего йогина?
> Разница в тантрах, которые они практикуют?
> И йогин - он, типа, бездомный, а мирянин - домашний, т.е., привязан к дому и семье, что ли?


Нелджорпа -- это тантрик, а нагпа -- практикующий мирянин. Нагпы имеют семьи и т.д., и довольно часто являются держателями семейных линий передач. Т.е. владеют монастырями и т.п.

Нагпа -- это чаще всего последователь Кагью или Нингма, а нелджорпы во всех традициях есть. Так понятнее?

----------

Dondhup (07.07.2010), Маша_ла (07.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

http://arobuddhism.org/community/lamas.html
здесь так сразу не разберешься, агпы,  или налджорпы

----------


## Denli

> 2000 рупий за хлопчато-бумажное полотно 1,5 метра на метр? Что-то дороговато, особенно для Индии. Они что какие-то особые должны быть?





> А в гелуг такие тоже носят? 
> 2000 рупий - получается, что у нас практически столько же стоит.


Дхарамсала - дорогой город. Все для туристов (по двойным-тройным ценам). Фри-тибет, так сказать...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Дхарамсала - дорогой город. Все для туристов (по двойным-тройным ценам). Фри-тибет, так сказать...


По поводу цен от всех разные мнения слышу. Некоторые говорят, что в Дхарамсале все (колокольчики, ваджры и пр.) самое дешевое, кто-то - что наоборот. Но все равно - 2000 рупий за хлопок... Шерстяное покрывало дешевле в несколько раз стоит.

----------


## Dron

Если налджор- йога, то налджорпа- йогин, некто, имеющий йогическое познание, единство шаматхи и випашьяны.
Т.е. налджорпа может и не иметь к тантре отношения, использовать только сутра-методы.

агпа - мантрик, тантрист, а таковым становятся после посвящения. 

т.е. можно быть либо одним из двух, либо двумя сразу.

----------

Доржик (21.07.2010)

----------


## Нико

Меня вот сейчас просветили, почему нагпинские зены такие дорогие. Их прядут, оказывается, в Бутане, и делают из белого пуха каких-то больших насекомых. Не спрашивайте их название  :Smilie: . Мне сказали просто "бу" (общее название насекомого на тибетском).

----------

Aion (20.07.2010), Dondhup (08.07.2010), Liza Lyolina (07.07.2010), Вова Л. (07.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2010)

----------


## Нико

Поэтому нагпинские зены называют "бу-ре". "Ре" -- это ткань. В силу особенности материала такие накидки, сколько их ни стирай, не теряют свой цвет

----------

Dondhup (08.07.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Если налджор- йога, то налджорпа- йогин, некто, имеющий йогическое познание, единство шаматхи и випашьяны.
> Т.е. налджорпа может и не иметь к тантре отношения, использовать только сутра-методы.
> 
> агпа - мантрик, тантрист, а таковым становятся после посвящения. 
> 
> т.е. можно быть либо одним из двух, либо двумя сразу.


Не соглашусь. Нелджорпа -- это тантрики всё-таки. А "нагпа" нельзя стать сразу после посвящения. Для этого необходимы затворничества и пр.

Но двумя сразу можно быть.

----------

Dondhup (08.07.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

Наг-па это как пишется в зависимости- может означать буддийского верующего, тантрика, либо просто практикующего Нга- Тантру. Также может означать и само Учение(Дхарму). А Налджорпа- это ещё проще перевести привязанный к непривязанности( отшельник, аскет или йогин- примерный смысл).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Нгагпа (санскр. мантри) - практик тантры. 
Нальджорпа - йогин, практик медитации, каких-то методов, не обязательно тантрист.

----------

Eshe Drug (19.08.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> нагпа - переводится как "черный заклинатель" - у Цыбикова описаны неприятные подробности


ой, а я думал именно нгагпа, как тут написали уже. То есть мантрик, нгаг - мантра... А не наг - чёрный... ((

----------

Dondhup (21.07.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Нелджорпа -- это тантрик, а нагпа -- практикующий мирянин. Нагпы имеют семьи и т.д., и довольно часто являются держателями семейных линий передач. Т.е. владеют монастырями и т.п.
> 
> Нагпа -- это чаще всего последователь Кагью или Нингма, а нелджорпы во всех традициях есть. Так понятнее?


Встретил немного другое объяснение в тибетско-монг. и санскр-тиб. словарях. Нгагпа - человек практикующий тантру, сосредоточившийся целиком на тантре. Нальджорпа - человек практикующий методы сутры, шамадху, и другие практики, не обязательно относящиеся к тантре. То есть нет разделения нгагпа и нальджорпа на мирян и монахов. Если например мирянин уединится и будет практиковать шамадху, то его можно будет назвать нальджорпа - йогин.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Если налджор- йога, то налджорпа- йогин, некто, имеющий йогическое познание, единство шаматхи и випашьяны.
> Т.е. налджорпа может и не иметь к тантре отношения, использовать только сутра-методы.
> 
> агпа - мантрик, тантрист, а таковым становятся после посвящения. 
> 
> т.е. можно быть либо одним из двух, либо двумя сразу.


Видимо действительно можно быть и нальджорпой и нгагпа в одном лице. Его Святейшество Далай-лама это также нгагпа и нальджорпа. Но человек не практикующий тантру не может являться нгагпа. Нальджорпа также не обязательно практик живущий уединенно. В миру практикующие люди могут считаться работающими нальджорпами.

----------


## Лакшми

Нгаг па - дословно мантрист, от тиб. нгаг- мантра. Человек, который получил и поддерживает тантрические обеты, они бывают основные и дополнительные. Связанны с тантрическим воззрением и практикой . Не достигнув реализации в практике Тантры, поддерживать такие обеты не возможно, нарушение обетов Тантры, ведет  напрямую в Вадждрные ады. Многие тибетцы, непальцы, и иностранцы принимают такие обеты, не до конца сознавая, насколько это серьезно, а из-за красивой одежды, возможности сексуальных связей, выпивки или гордосьти. Из-за этого страдают очень многие, кто искренне верит в учение Будды и смотрят на таких, как на высший пример Сангхи. В случае нарушения обетов (когда нарушается один из коренных обетов, нарушаются все) болеет и умирает Учитель, передавший обеты ученикам.
Нгагпа часто носят белую одежду из хлопка, сама по себе такая одежда связанна с практикой тумо, многие, кто  еще не занимался тумо,носят красную ожежду, и что-нибудь из белой одежды к телу, как символ. Нгагпа могут жить в любом монастыре и часто носят монашескую одежду, а белую хранят на алтаре.
 Накидка  тиб.Зен из белого хлопка с двумя красными продольными полосами вдоль каждой стороны.  
Существуют целые симейный линии, где сыновья получают от отца тантрическии обеты, многие Тертоны были Нгагпа, но например и Пенор Ринпоче был нгагпа, и Гецулом (полностью посвященным монахом). 
Его Святейшество Далай-Лама является совершенным держателем всех обетов !
Лучшее Бу-ре, делается в Индии, то что, продается повсеместно -э то синтетика с небольшим количеством бу-ре. Те, кто понимают, и побогаче покупают белый и красный буре отдельно и шьют зен у портного. Те, кто понимает, но победнее делоют тоже самое из хлопка. Иногда и те и другие, покупают то, что есть, чтоб не парится. К тому же настоящий буре очень дорог и продается не в каждой лавке, дороже самой дорогой шерсьти. Он сильно мнется и красный линяет на белый при стирке. А его синтетический вариант прекрасно стирается и мнется с трудом.
 К сожалению в наши времена упадка многие носят одежду нгагпа как попало.
Налждорпа - Йогин, от тибетского Налждор- Йога. Практикующий, который отринул все превязанности и посвятил жизнь практике. Может иметь обеты нгагпа также, и монаха.
Нгагпа женщина - нгагма, Налджорпа соответственно - налждор ма.
Из скромносьти и те, и другие часто называют себя словом Чопа (не путать с Чодпа - практиками Чод), от тиб. Чо ( Дхарма).

----------

Pema Sonam (17.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Их носят как раз нагпа. В Дхарамсале стоят в районе 2000 рупий.


Где их там продают? Я что-то их не видел.

----------


## Джигме

> 2000 рупий за хлопчато-бумажное полотно 1,5 метра на метр? Что-то дороговато, особенно для Индии. Они что какие-то особые должны быть?


Таки бизнес такой :Smilie:  Тибетцам цвет монашеской одежды тоже пришлось менять с шафранового на красный после того как предприимчивые индусы стали накручивать цены на ткани этого цвета. Короче говоря люди всегда пытаются заработать даже на духовном или том что с ним связано. :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"Существуют целые симейный линии, где сыновья получают от отца тантрическии обеты, многие Тертоны были Нгагпа, но например и Пенор Ринпоче был нгагпа, и Гецулом (полностью посвященным монахом)"
Полный монах - бхикшу- гелонг.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (18.08.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Нгаг па - дословно мантрист, от тиб. нгаг- мантра. Человек, который получил и поддерживает тантрические обеты, они бывают основные и дополнительные. Связанны с тантрическим воззрением и практикой .


Простите, но я, честно говоря так до конца и не понял, может ли считаться нгакпой любой практикующий, получивший тантрическое посвящение и практикующий его, или же всё-таки не каждый практикующий тантру может назвать себя нгакпой?

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Артем, просто в Тибете часто нгагпа - это не просто практикующий тантру вообще, иногда или местами, а чувак, посвятивший етому всю свою жизссь, ставший посредством тантры налджорпа, йогином. То есть перешедший из класса мирян в класс йогенофф :Smilie: ))

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (18.08.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> "Существуют целые симейный линии, где сыновья получают от отца тантрическии обеты, многие Тертоны были Нгагпа, но например и Пенор Ринпоче был нгагпа, и Гецулом (полностью посвященным монахом)"
> Полный монах - бхикшу- гелонг.


Sorry ! Действительно - Гелонг.

----------

Dondhup (18.08.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> Простите, но я, честно говоря так до конца и не понял, может ли считаться нгакпой любой практикующий, получивший тантрическое посвящение и практикующий его, или же всё-таки не каждый практикующий тантру может назвать себя нгакпой?


Нгагпой может назвать себя тот, кто принял тантрические обеты и их соблюдает. Это определенные обетя, о них хорошо спросить у своего коренного Ламы или почитать в умных книжках.
Обычно эти обеты автоматически входят во многие тантрические посвящения, но при массовых посвящениях оговаривается, что  ученики эти обеты не принимают, на западе ламы в основном из  полного тантрического посвящения делают краткое те не ванг (посвящение), а дженанг (благословение божества).
Тантрические обеты, как и монашеские получают у своего коренного Ламы отдельно.

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Позвольте с вами не согласиться. Просто. Мой Учитель никогда не обманывал своих учеников, и когда Он давал ванг, Он говорил, что это ванг, с обетами и всяко-разно, а не дженанг. К тому же вы несколько превратно понимаете дженанг. ИМХО, конечно. Благословение оно конечно так, но дженанг влообще-то дает как минимум право совершить стадию кьерим. Затем, если это нужно и вы успешно завершили грубый и тонкий кьерим, вы можете совершить ритуал самопосвящения и добиться полной абхишеки от дакинь, хранительниц данного учения, ну, если действительно завершили кьерим  :Smilie: )) и чисты в самая и следуете домпа. Наверное, я рассказал тут для некоторых новость, но, тем не менее...

Короче, дженанг тоже предполагает нормальное созерцание божества... Просто человек не получает права работать с очень тонкими аспектами ума посредством определенных разделов тантры данного божества. 

Благословение получают на ванге те, кто сознательно перед лицом мандала божеств не принимает обеты, для остальных, принимающих обеты, ванг продолжается :Smilie: ... Это вопрос волеизъявления самого человека... 

Может быть где-то, как вы пишите, "на западе", такое и происходит, а у нас ванг как ванг, все полноценно :Smilie: ... 

И нгагпа, повторюсь, обычно понимается как йогин в троице "монахи, миряне и йогины", а не тот, кто просто исполняет обеты. Йогин - это определенный уровень прижизненного развития, которого еще надо достичь. А нарушения обетов падают, как дождь, как говрил Атиша. Вопрос их чистоты отслеживается не на комсомольском собрании....

----------

Karma Sherab (23.08.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> Нгагпой может назвать себя тот, кто принял тантрические обеты и их соблюдает. Это определенные обетя, о них хорошо спросить у своего коренного Ламы или почитать в умных книжках.
> Обычно эти обеты автоматически входят во многие тантрические посвящения, но при массовых посвящениях оговаривается, что  ученики эти обеты не принимают, на западе ламы в основном из  полного тантрического посвящения делают краткое те не ванг (посвящение), а дженанг (благословение божества).
> Тантрические обеты, как и монашеские получают у своего коренного Ламы отдельно.


Сказанно " в основном", это далеко не 100%, и речь шла только о тантрических обетах, а никак не о стадиях или типа, дженанг-отстой ! Таково сказанно не было !

 Во время посвящения Лама просит учеников произнесьти  слова принятия обетов по тибетски, даже в Тибете, Индии и Напале на многолюдных посвящениях не все люди (тк там не только монахи и ринпоче, но и домохозяйки и крестьяне) знают ЧТО они повторяют, а повторяют автоматически. Также и на Западе, Ринпоче говорит "Повторяйте ! ", но что, повторяется по тибетски знают далеко не все. Именно поэтому, что бы не вовлекать учеников в самаи, которые они не умеют поддерживать, эта часть либо опускается, либо передается Дженанг, где меньше обязательств, а по сути он ничем не хуже ванга.

Держатели тантрических обетов, нгагпа, во времена Падмасамбхавы сидели впереди монахов...

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Ну, понятно, консенсус в-общем :Cry:  :EEK!:  :Cool:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Когда Учитель передает ванг большому количеству людей, он уже заранее принимает на себя ответственность за все будущие проступки получающих ванг. И в этом случае подробно могут не оговариваться тантрические обеты. Но это как бы уже мелочи по сравнению с самим получением ванга. Получается получить ванг это важнее, чем соблюдать все самайи. Конечно соблюдение самай очень важно, но получение ванга это более важно что ли. Если Учитель не так силен, то проступки учеников могут его утянуть в плохое рождение. Но если сила Учителя велика, то он как локомотив будет тянуть за собой всех учеников. И поскольку благословение и отпечатки настолько сильны что приводят ум к зрелости в течение 16 жизней, даже если на ванге индивид ничего не понимал, что происходит, на самом деле семена уже заложены Учителем, это уже сила ванга и Учителя и это перевешивает многое. Также Учителя с большой радостью говорят что встреча с тантрой это невероятно редкое явление, поэтому радуйтесь, говорят. Один геше шутил: "Если вы будете нарушать самайи, то вы отправитесь в ваджрный ад. Но не беспокойтесь, это лучше чем просто упасть в ады без отпечатка тантры и скитаться там бесконечно, поскольку ваша настоящая прописка это ады. Здесь вы оказались почти случайно. Поэтому вы отправитесь домой с отпечатком тантры. Это уже лучше".

----------

Дондог (28.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Когда Учитель передает ванг большому количеству людей, он уже заранее принимает на себя ответственность за все будущие проступки получающих ванг. И в этом случае подробно могут не оговариваться тантрические обеты. Но это как бы уже мелочи по сравнению с самим получением ванга. Получается получить ванг это важнее, чем соблюдать все самайи. Конечно соблюдение самай очень важно, но получение ванга это более важно что ли. Если Учитель не так силен, то проступки учеников могут его утянуть в плохое рождение. Но если сила Учителя велика, то он как локомотив будет тянуть за собой всех учеников. И поскольку благословение и отпечатки настолько сильны что приводят ум к зрелости в течение 16 жизней, даже если на ванге индивид ничего не понимал, что происходит, на самом деле семена уже заложены Учителем, это уже сила ванга и Учителя и это перевешивает многое. Также Учителя с большой радостью говорят что встреча с тантрой это невероятно редкое явление, поэтому радуйтесь, говорят. Один геше шутил: "Если вы будете нарушать самайи, то вы отправитесь в ваджрный ад. Но не беспокойтесь, это лучше чем просто упасть в ады без отпечатка тантры и скитаться там бесконечно, поскольку ваша настоящая прописка это ады. Здесь вы оказались почти случайно. Поэтому вы отправитесь домой с отпечатком тантры. Это уже лучше".


Считается что в Индии упадок учения и тантры произошел как раз из-за того что тантра стала общедоступна и все поголовно начали ее практиковать вне зависимости от достижений. Может не достойные ученики и попадут потом в лучшие миры или даже достигнут освобождения спустя миллиарды кальп горения в адах, но для дхармы в нашем мире это нанесло только вред.

----------

Dondhup (24.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

[QUOTE=Джигме;347913]Считается что в Индии упадок учения и тантры произошел как раз из-за того что тантра стала общедоступна и все поголовно начали ее практиковать вне зависимости от достижений. Может не достойные ученики и попадут потом в лучшие миры или даже достигнут освобождения спустя миллиарды кальп горения в адах, но для дхармы в нашем мире это нанесло только вред.[/QUOT

Исторически, считается, что упадок учения Будды в Индии начался, после смерти дхарма - царя Ашоки, который был главным сторонником буддизма на государственном уровне. Сыновья Ашоки были воинствующими индуистами и постарались вернуться к индуизуму(что им и удалось). Опять же, как говорят исторические источники во время процветания Буддизма в Индии, проповедовалась в основном Сутраяна, и Буддизм был не очень популярен и практиковался в очень небольших общинах и тереториально был так же  ограничен и не имел широкого распространения.
С точки зрения же буддийских текстов, говорится, что Буддизм, как и весь мир подвержен течению времени, и время рассвета и процветания для Буддизма, и людей ушло и начинается Кали Юга (все знают, что это такое  :Cool: ), а не наоборот, типа учение Тантры стало доступно, и началась Калиюга, Буддизм пришел в упадок :Cry: .

Это я не к тому, что стоит разглашать то, что кто-то принимал как обеты держать в тайне, и сделать все открытым. 
А к тому, что знания и обмен информация весьма полезны. Особенно в стране, где информация о любой религии преследовалась 80 лет.
 И если кто-то из участников форума обладает великими секретами, то никто не просит ими делится открыто или как-то еще.
 Да ни кто и не будет делиться личными самаями  на форуме.

----------


## Джигме

Не совсем так Лакшми. И после Ашоки были цари которые поддерживали буддизм. Просто Ашока правил большей территорией, только и всего. Но и после его смерти буддизм развивался, и вполне успешно экспортировался в соседние страны.

----------


## Dondhup

"Обмен информацией" с неподходящим сосудом даже на уровне сутры например в контексте Учения о Праджняпарамтте ничего хорошего не даст, что ж говорить о тантре.

----------

Джигме (26.08.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> "Обмен информацией" с неподходящим сосудом даже на уровне сутры например в контексте Учения о Праджняпарамтте ничего хорошего не даст, что ж говорить о тантре.


Dondrub, 

без Вас в любой теме скучно, как в суде без прокурора  :Wink: 
Не понятно зачем такой умный и просветленный человек, сидит в форумах.
Наверное Вы, как охранитель Учения не даете нам, неразумным детишкам, разболтать тут что-нибудь тайное. И если бы не эта почетная миссия, то Вы бы наверняка ушли бы из Сансары уже давно  :Smilie: 

Шутка, если что  :Kiss:  !

----------

Dondhup (25.08.2010), Дондог (28.03.2011)

----------

